# Problems indoors please help



## LSA41144 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have shot 3d for several years. I shoot alot of ASA and IBO however i find that indoors I am having alot of problems. This is my first year shooting indoors and we are in the middle of a 10 week 5 spot league. My problem is that everything is calm and steady i draw my bow above my target... then slowly come down on target and everything is calm and smooth. then as soon as i come over the white center on the target my bow goes crazy it moves all over the place. If i was settling outside the spot. it sets great but as soon as i get inside the target it starts jumping around. I am using a spot hogg release however i also own a stan mag micro. Stan 4 finger thumb shooter. Scott strap release. BTgold 3 finger. 2 finger HT and nothing is any better. I mean i am not shooting horrible rounds.. the last few weeks i am at 300 and 44x but my shots just dont feel good
any suggestions on how to settle down i would be greatful.. thanks


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

LSA41144 said:


> I have shot 3d for several years. I shoot alot of ASA and IBO however i find that indoors I am having alot of problems. This is my first year shooting indoors and we are in the middle of a 10 week 5 spot league. My problem is that everything is calm and steady i draw my bow above my target... then slowly come down on target and everything is calm and smooth. then as soon as i come over the white center on the target my bow goes crazy it moves all over the place. If i was settling outside the spot. it sets great but as soon as i get inside the target it starts jumping around. I am using a spot hogg release however i also own a stan mag micro. Stan 4 finger thumb shooter. Scott strap release. BTgold 3 finger. 2 finger HT and nothing is any better. I mean i am not shooting horrible rounds.. the last few weeks i am at 300 and 44x but my shots just dont feel good
> any suggestions on how to settle down i would be greatful.. thanks


Are you new to using a scope? Sometimes the added magnification is hard to adjust too and a person "freaks" out cuz the movement is amplified when using a high powered scope. You need to learn to relax like you do when you are off the target, this will get better over time. Lowering the draw weight on my spots bow helped me a lot!

Lien2


----------



## LSA41144 (Aug 15, 2008)

*relax*

Yeah i agree i need to learn to relax.. i guess that is kinda what i am asking.. I am not sure if you have any secrets or methods to help relax on the line.. I have always used a 4x scope in a 1 3/4 housing and i swiched to a 6x in a 1 3/8 housing.
I do realize that the movement shows up alot more with a more powerful scope but i am more worried about the inability to be steady once i get on the spot.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

If you shoot with back tension, sometime is helps me to think of my release arm and what it is doing, not my sight picture. If I can put the aiming into my subconscious I am a lot steadier. This is backwards to what most recommend. :embara:

Lien2


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

i shoot alot of blank bale w/ backtension, but sometimes i'll feel panic on the target when it counts. what sometimes helps me is to hold safe and just look at the spot on the X and thnk the shot through. let down. play it in my head again and then execute. or simply relaxe, sometimes just shoot. stop thinking to much. sorta like a golf swing. let muscle memory do the trick aim trough the shot.
good luck
have fun


----------



## LSA41144 (Aug 15, 2008)

*.*



docdada said:


> i shoot alot of blank bale w/ backtension, but sometimes i'll feel panic on the target when it counts. what sometimes helps me is to hold safe and just look at the spot on the X and thnk the shot through. let down. play it in my head again and then execute. or simply relaxe, sometimes just shoot. stop thinking to much. sorta like a golf swing. let muscle memory do the trick aim trough the shot.
> good luck
> have fun


the problem is.... i cannot swing a golf club because i try to hard hahaha.. i have the same problem there


----------



## LSA41144 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lien2 said:


> If you shoot with back tension, sometime is helps me to think of my release arm and what it is doing, not my sight picture. If I can put the aiming into my subconscious I am a lot steadier. This is backwards to what most recommend. :embara:
> 
> Lien2


i will try the back tension again. now that i remember back on it. i felt alot better back when i was focusing on my back tension release and not my target.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Also, try not to focus directly on the pin. Look through the pin and let your eye focus on the X, you will still see the pin but will not see as much of the movement in the pin either. Good luck and don't give up, it gets better.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Shoot one of your triggerless BT with alot of time on it. This will make you stay in the shot and help you get through that panic feeling your getting when your looking at the center of the target. As you get more control, you can start backing off on the timing. This will make the shot more accurate and easier to get off, but if you start having problems go back to more time.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Be careful not to give that movement too much importance. It may be simply you trying too hard to hold still. Or a fear of missing. Keep it as simple as possible. Think to yourself that you are not trying to hit the little X in the middle, rather you are just holding the bow and releasing the string. You know you can hit a 3" Diameter circle at 20 yards all day long. You know your group size is smaller than that. Next time you step up to the shooting line do so with confidence. You know you can hit that circle. Just go up there and focus on making the shot, not how you are holding or anything else going on. Just look at the big white circle and make a good shot.

Giving things you can't control too much importance will cause you all kinds of issues. Focus on what you can control, the shot and your attitude. Everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## LSA41144 (Aug 15, 2008)

*thanks*

guys thanks this is some great advice.. it sounds like it is all kinda saying the same thing. just relax basicly. dont worry about your shot.. that is obviously easier to say than do but i am working on it and trying to overcome it.. thanks and anymore ideas i would like to hear


----------



## 4TimeNatnlChamp (Jan 12, 2009)

*shooting 300s*



LSA41144 said:


> I have shot 3d for several years. I shoot alot of ASA and IBO however i find that indoors I am having alot of problems. This is my first year shooting indoors and we are in the middle of a 10 week 5 spot league. My problem is that everything is calm and steady i draw my bow above my target... then slowly come down on target and everything is calm and smooth. then as soon as i come over the white center on the target my bow goes crazy it moves all over the place. If i was settling outside the spot. it sets great but as soon as i get inside the target it starts jumping around. I am using a spot hogg release however i also own a stan mag micro. Stan 4 finger thumb shooter. Scott strap release. BTgold 3 finger. 2 finger HT and nothing is any better. I mean i am not shooting horrible rounds.. the last few weeks i am at 300 and 44x but my shots just dont feel good
> any suggestions on how to settle down i would be greatful.. thanks


you just need to relax and get used to shooting indoors. As everyone knows you have to shoot perfect or you lose. So you are probably thinking that you have to shoot perfect and r trying to hard. If I were you I wouldn't worry about my score. I would just tell myself this doesn't matter, i'm not in vegas so try and do it the way you want to do it. IF you shake in practice, you will only be worse in vegas.


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

I have felt your pain. Here's how I solved it. You must absolutely relax at full draw a was mentioned. You will need to do it consciously for now. Maintain steady back tension with some "slight" pushing of the bow hand into the target. This really helped me. And yes, focusing on the X and let the pin slide into view worked for me, but here's my saving grace. My target panic was the "anticipation" of the release letting go. My pin would move excessively just before a surprise release. So per Bernie Pellerite (Idiot Proof Archery) let the end of your shot be the follow through not the release of the arrow. For now I have to do this consciously. I have to think about my follow through while aiming but I no longer have that increased pin movement just before the explosion because the end of the shot is now the follow through not the release.

I'd like some feedback from the group on this concept. I'm still a student of the sport and would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

ya can't go wrong listening to bernie pellerite 

sounds like a lil case of target panic! ya got some good advice in this thread, now it's up to you!


----------



## The Rev (Jun 9, 2006)

camomano said:


> I have felt your pain. Here's how I solved it. You must absolutely relax at full draw a was mentioned. You will need to do it consciously for now. Maintain steady back tension with some "slight" pushing of the bow hand into the target. This really helped me. And yes, focusing on the X and let the pin slide into view worked for me, but here's my saving grace. My target panic was the "anticipation" of the release letting go. My pin would move excessively just before a surprise release. So per Bernie Pellerite (Idiot Proof Archery) let the end of your shot be the follow through not the release of the arrow. For now I have to do this consciously. I have to think about my follow through while aiming but I no longer have that increased pin movement just before the explosion because the end of the shot is now the follow through not the release.
> 
> I'd like some feedback from the group on this concept. I'm still a student of the sport and would love to hear your thoughts.



Excellent advise. I agree 100%. I have to think about my follow through while aiming but I no longer have that increased pin movement just before the explosion because the end of the shot is now the follow through not the release.


----------

